# Rose Water



## TheSilverParson (Apr 22, 2004)

I am The Silver Parson and would like to know is anyone out there uses Rose Water if so what do you use it in?


----------



## kyles (Apr 22, 2004)

Rose water is essential in Turkish delight, and I have used it in fondant to make sweets. It's nice in some cakes, and one of my favourite uses is in rice pudding. I am actually allergic to roses and it makes me sneeze, but  don't care!!!


----------



## scott123 (Apr 22, 2004)

Rose water is also very common in Indian desserts.  My favorite dessert, gulab jamun, uses it, as does kulfi, an Indian version of ice cream. In Hindi, the word for rose is "gulab."


----------



## TheSilverParson (Apr 23, 2004)

Thank You for your info.  I use it in some Greek cookies and Pastry


----------

